# Drywall trim bead around shower surround



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

digdscpl said:


> I've installed a delta hycroft acrylic tub with shower surround, and I'm trying finish the drywall around it. I was planning to use some Trim Tex trim bead around it but where the shower and tub meet there is this notch which is cut out and also raises up the flange to about half an inch. So obviously this bead doesn't sit well when it goes across there. Has anyone dealt with this before or have any suggestions?
> View attachment 633606


See if you can locate a USG "L" bead # 200-B N Metal Trim.
This type bead is applied after the drywall is applied.


----------



## Moore3561 (Oct 30, 2020)

Trim-Tex is a exellent idea. They have a product especialy for tub surrounds 








Finishing Drywall Around a Shower Flange


Quickly and easily finish drywall terminating to shower/bath enclosures.




explore.trim-tex.com




I order mine by the box at my local drywall company.


----------



## Moore3561 (Oct 30, 2020)

If you don't have a drywall supplier near you you can ask the Pro Desk at Home Depot they might be able to help you out.
The other alternative is to underfill it slightly with USG DuraBond 90 let it dry and use fibermesh joint tape where the board meets the durabond and finish with USG easysand 90


----------



## digdscpl (Nov 14, 2020)

Moore3561 said:


> Trim-Tex is a exellent idea. They have a product especialy for tub surrounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have the trim Tex, but how do I apply it with this notch in the picture it causes it be uneven?


----------



## Moore3561 (Oct 30, 2020)

You can glue a peice of 1/4 wood in there with construction adhesive. But when I use the trim tex shower bead I always fill that gap with durabond 90 and set all the bead with a tight skim coat of durabond using a 6" knife 
The reason I use durabond is that its exterior grade and moister resistant. The only problum is you can't sand it. Its similar to mortar but you can paint it.


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

digdscpl said:


> I've installed a delta hycroft acrylic tub with shower surround, and I'm trying finish the drywall around it. I was planning to use some Trim Tex trim bead around it but where the shower and tub meet there is this notch which is cut out and also raises up the flange to about half an inch. So obviously this bead doesn't sit well when it goes across there. Has anyone dealt with this before or have any suggestions?
> View attachment 633606


First of all, add another stud right there so you have more to fasten to.
The way I finish around tubs is to run the drywall about 1/8 or 1/4 from the flange,
then apply fiberglass tape to the drywall letting it float across the channel over the flange.
Then squish 20 minute hot mud into the channel and skim it off flat as I go.
The next day sand it a little and skim it with topping compound.
Repeat again the next day.


----------

